# Creatine?



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 8, 2004)

hmm, i am very weak.  I just started working out like a year ago and i can only bench 160... I always said that i would get stronger in a natural way but i'm thinking about creatine... Would you guys recommend me taking creatine and how is creatine for your health...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

creatine has more science behind it than any other supplement on the market, so this poll is a bit silly.

the one thing you will find is some people do not respond very well to regular creatine and do better with TriCreatine Malate.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 8, 2004)

i mean, isn't it bad for ur health to take creatine???  and i read one of the side effects is that ur muscles get softer


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

what about it makes you think it's bad or unhealthy? 

I guess it could put a little extra stress on your kidneys, but so does a high protein diet.

muscles get softer? creatine causes intramuscular water retention, hence the weight gain, but I do not see how this could make them softer?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

read these:

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article35.html

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article37.html

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article61.html


----------



## redspy (Aug 8, 2004)

Before you post oft repeated questions and create valueless polls please search Google or these forums first.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 8, 2004)

Isn't creatine bad for fat people (5'9 188 pounds (mostly fat) ) who are trying to lose weight since it gives off fluid and makes u look fatter


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

please read the 3 articles, I think they will answer all of your questions.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 8, 2004)

i just finished reading all 3 articles... hmm... from what i understand, creatine will make you stronger but when you stop taking it, it will take you back to what you were and all the muscle gain will be lost???


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 8, 2004)

So basically if u start creatine, u need to keep it up for life?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2004)

pretty much, yeah.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 8, 2004)

hmm that's quite expensive....


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 9, 2004)

I do not respond well to mono creatine hydrates.  The only thing I got out of di creatine malate (swole) was quicker recovery time.  I never had any strength gains.  And they both made me feel bloated.  I would rather use nox3 to lessen my recovery time.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> So basically if u start creatine, u need to keep it up for life?


This is the propecia dilemma.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 9, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> pretty much, yeah.


I can get some gains from creatine use and keep them off of the creatine. I don't see why you would lose your gains when you're off. Just my experience.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I can get some gains from creatine use and keep them off of the creatine. I don't see why you would lose your gains when you're off. Just my experience.



because ceatine is used in ATP, if you do not keep the cells saturated they go back to their "normal levels", hence you lose the water weight gains as well as strength that is attained with the higher amounts of stored creatine.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe the water retention depletes but there is no way the fibers you rebuilt go anywhere, unless you stop working out.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

My computer will not read this thread as read, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

It still wont


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

will creatine make me look fatter?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Arnold (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> will creatine make me look fatter?



no, fat makes you look fatter.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Ok, WHO is voting NO, and why?  Idiots..


----------



## redspy (Aug 9, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> no, fat makes you look fatter.


 That has to be quote-of-the-week.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

I think one of the reasons why people are voting "no" is cuz creatine is something u have to stick with for ur whole life... if u quit, u lose all ur gains and that's a very expensive way to get big


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Pure monohydrate is DIRT cheap!  And you dont lose all your gains.  You will lose water, but thats about it.  And the question asks if its safe, and people are voting "No, its not good for you"  Thats total bullshit.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I believe the water retention depletes but there is no way the fibers you rebuilt go anywhere, unless you stop working out.


I have read alot on the subject, and know from personal experience. Oh and It can be very very cheap also


----------



## Northy (Aug 10, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> creatine has more science behind it than any other supplement on the market, *so this poll is a bit silly.*
> 
> the one thing you will find is some people do not respond very well to regular creatine and do better with TriCreatine Malate.



Agreed.

On another note, I think your poll choices are strange  

Yes.. It will help you get bigger faster - Wont get you "bigger faster" but it will help
No... It's not good for you - Its not bad for you, but there are some moderate side effects for some people.  I think the worst one I've heard of is my friends mom having some mild stomach problems and lethargy, but I dont think it was from her creatine alone


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 12, 2004)

sv 12 and swole are awesome products. I lost 20 pounds + a ton of strength a couple months ago and now, roughly 6 weeks back into it, im right where i left off before.


----------



## Du (Aug 12, 2004)

I dont think you have to stay on it for life to keep results. 

Creatine works two-fold: By supplementing ATP and by driving in water (and nutrients, etc.)

By using creatine, you supplement your ATP stores, which gives you a better, stronger lift. The benefits of a heavier lift are self evident. 

If you stop taking creatine, you'll lose the ATP supplementation and the extra bursts in the gym, but youll still have the benefits from the bigger lift while you were on it. 

I couldn't imagine why it would make your muscles softer. If anything, driving water into them would make them harder and fuller. 

Personally, I can feel the difference in the gym between when I take creatine pre-workout and when I don't. (I take it pre and post workout.)

And like Prince so eloquently said: *The fat makes you look fat.   *


----------



## Metalman777 (Aug 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ok, WHO is voting NO, and why?  Idiots..



  Gee maybe it doesn't work for some folks eh?   
Could possibly be why some are voting no


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Metalman777 said:
			
		

> Gee maybe it doesn't work for some folks eh?
> Could possibly be why some are voting no




You voted no?  Did you actually READ what the NO vote says?  It says its dangerous for you.  Not that it doesnt work.


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 16, 2004)

So the age old question of "Do you lose the strength that you gained while on creatine?"  I am only planning on taking creatine again after my M1T cycle to help with my recovery time until my nuts decide to start working again.  As far as losing the intramuscular water retention, I have always been told and experienced that if you keep you water intake up, you won't lose it.


----------



## KingofdaForest (Aug 18, 2004)

I cycle creatine to prevent my body's own creatine production from shutting down. I will stay on it 4 weeks, off two weeks, and back on again. Remember your body produces a few grams of this stuff a day by itself and if you are eating enough meat and fish you are taking in creatine too through diet. I only take creatine on my workout days and I recommended you get at least 10 grams or more a day when taking it as a supplement.
My favorite product out there hands down is swole v2.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

You have any studies that show the bodies natural production ceases with continued use?


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 25, 2004)

KingofdaForest said:
			
		

> I will stay on it 4 weeks, off two weeks, and back on again.




to truly cycle, i thought you had to be off of it for 4 weeks.. the time it takes for the creatine levels to return to normal   


I cycle it just to be a little extra careful, but I do believe it would probably be safe not to.


----------



## V Player (Aug 29, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> So basically if u start creatine, u need to keep it up for life?
> *****
> hmm that's quite expensive....


WHAT? Are you just NOT getting it??? "thats quite expensive" - jezuz...so is the food you have to buy (because you shouldnt be eatting crap like a couch potatoe). So is the gym membership or home equipment you will need to stay in shape with. So is the TIME you will have to put into staying in shape. Everything "costs" something, pal. Even doing nothing costs something - your health. What? Do you think you're going to do one cycle of weight training and then NOT have to keep going? Do you think somehow you're going to keep what you built?? 


On top of all that, you REALLY need to do some research on creatine and creatine types because you keep coming on here and asking questions that have been answered here and everywhere on this stuff. No, we dont mind helping anyone, but at some point in time you have to help yourself. This is fitness, its a complete lifestyle change if you want to be successfull. Not something you do every now and then and keep what you got.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2004)

I was planning on starting up creatine again at the beginning of this week, yesterday, but was too caught up in the Red Sox game to suck it down and basically just forgot.

Is it bad to start it today?


----------



## LAM (Oct 19, 2004)

your body doesn't know what day it is....


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 19, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> your body doesn't know what day it is....


The question was more asking is it appropriate to take it on my legs, arms, back, and shoulder days but not my chest because I "missed" it.

It is now over an hour past my workout, I will probably just wait until either tommorow or next monday to start my creatine cycle.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 19, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> your body doesn't know what day it is....



It knows when my hangover days are, Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Du (Oct 19, 2004)

Doesnt matter what day. Just take it.


----------



## VOLAND (Oct 19, 2004)

I am not a an exepert. But wouldnt it make sence to take creatine, but not depend solely on it. And keep a perfect diet along with protein and vitamines and minerals intake. Indeed once off the Creatine teh water is gone, but everything else you ve gained with yoru diet, protein and so on stayes. Right? So you do not go back to exactly where you were, after all. I gues Creatine is like a temperary engine, but it does get you places. So as long as you keep working out hard on creatibe and off, you dont have to be on it for life. Use it whenever you feel you need a boost, so to speak. 

Am I right?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 20, 2004)

Some people make simple things so complex.

Creatine is safe UNLESS you have prior kidney problems.

Creatine has a lot of science behind it.

For those who do not respond well to regular creatine products/monohydrate, Tri-Creatine MAY work for you.

Loading is a good way to get quicker results, but is not neccesary.

I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance switching to Geico.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 20, 2004)

personally i feel that you most certainly can withstain gains made from a creatine cycle, provided you keep lifting heavy and eating and drinking plenty when you come off the cycle

if you look at the main benefit of taking creatine its the decreased recovery time, meaning you can push out extra reps/up the weight... and by doing this you are going to rip your muscles more, and hopefully stimulate more growth, so ultimatly creatine = lift more = bigger muscles

so if you come off creatine, as long as you keep lifting what you were lifting you will NOT lose that muscle you created whilst on it, and i believe that you keep those gains

another benefit of creatine is the water retention to the muscles resulting in more nutritens being delivered into the muscles which also helps growth, now i agree this will be lost once you come off creatine and your muscles may look a bit smaller due to the fact that they are not pumped up with water, but that dosen't mean they won't be as strong...

...any new muscle you build whilst on creatine (which you should build if you do it properly) you will keep, i don't see how coming off creatine would cause you to lose muscle

OR else.. you could train on creatine for say 10 months, put on 20lbs of muscle over that 10 month period, then when you come off creatine will you lose 20lbs??? HELL NO! maybe about 5lbs of water or something, ceteris paribus

just my thoughts


----------



## chunky34 (Aug 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Pure monohydrate is DIRT cheap! And you dont lose all your gains. You will lose water, but thats about it. And the question asks if its safe, and people are voting "No, its not good for you" Thats total bullshit.


Amen to that brother. YOu don't loose all your gains. Some strength may go since you have less ATP in storage, water will go too so some pounds, but the thing behind creatine is not being bigger (water), it is about the lean mass you can gain from this. If you lift heavier poundage, assuming that diet is in order, you will get bigger. That is the goal of creatine.

And for all creatine non responder, try CEE. Im on for 2 weeks now, and it is great compared to mono.


----------



## Ranma (Aug 5, 2005)

its like a steroid without the potential for side effects! .......


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 11, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> its like a steroid without the potential for side effects! .......


Not really.


----------



## Addiction (Aug 11, 2005)

Ranma said:
			
		

> its like a steroid without the potential for side effects! .......


----------



## Smith_X (Aug 16, 2005)

In my opinion, I do try creatine and stop take it for a long period because it's extremly expensive in my country. ($100 for 1 kilogram maybe.)

So, I try it for a short periods maybe six months and I found that I'm stronger. I do not know the side effect of water retention but once I stop take the creatine for 6 months, I never lift the weight like I can during I take creatine. That's bad...

Creatine is work and if I have a good chance.. I will take it again ^^.


----------

